# Installing 9.1 on old hardware - error 19 work around



## Goner (Sep 3, 2013)

I have an old Dell Poweredge 500SC with just a LG CD reader in it. I finally decided to upgrade from 7.0 to 9.1 with a fresh install and hit the error 19. Also for some reason my CD drive would not show in list of mountable hardware. 

As the server was to old to boot from USB I used the following work around.

 Created a USB boot image from the 9.1 USB release
 Put the USB stick in so it would read during boot 
 Booted from the CD installer until error 19, stop
 Typed in '?' to get the list of drives
 Mounted the USB stick at the prompt (`ufs:/dev/da0` in my case)
 Automatically runs installer
 Welcome to 9.1 
This may work great on older machines that do not have the BIOS support to load from USB. Or for cheap people like me that don't want to buy a new CD/DVD drive.


----------



## sossego (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
Tah dahhhhhhhh!


----------

